# March 15 Susie Q had twins!



## Stevie (Mar 17, 2015)

What is a better way to introduce myself than to introduce my goats first? My parents, sister, and I raise Commercial Boer goats for 4H, FFA and other small family farms.

Yesterday Susie Q had twins, a buckling and a doeling. Quincy (boy) is a chocolate paint, Harlequin (girl) is some odd tan color with frosting and face stripes. (is there a specific name for this color?) Susie Q is a traditional red head and the buck (since sold) was a blonde paint that was mostly Boer.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:welcome: from New York 
Very nice babies you have there , love the names !
Not sure about the coloring , I'm sure others will be able to help you out


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Welcome from Oregon - don't know about Boer colors either


----------



## Stevie (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you! I am not sure if that is actually a Boer color, I am not sure what other breeds the buck may have had in him but he did not look full boer.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome and congrats on the kids


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Cute kids! It looks like the doeling has some dairy coloration coming through. She will be an unusual boer doe that's for sure! Congrats


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire!! Darling Kids!!:grouphug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful babies.  On reg. papers you'd call her coloring traditional..... blonde traditional perhaps. I don't think there is a better term for it...? :shrug:


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## Stevie (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you! We were under the impression the buck might have had some dairy somewhere!


----------

